# A relationship discussion board



## gn1g (Jan 4, 2006)

Just wondering if we can get a relationship discussion board?


----------



## metro_qt (Jan 4, 2006)

if I could add my 2 cents, I think that's a great idea, could we find out about this please?


----------



## HairQueen (Jan 5, 2006)

I think thats a great idea!


----------



## newslady (Jan 6, 2006)

amen to the new board


----------



## gn1g (Jul 1, 2006)

bump bump bump


----------



## Allandra (Jul 2, 2006)

gn1g said:
			
		

> Just wondering if we can get a relationship discussion board?


I'm not sure if we're going to be able to add a relationship discussion board or not.  If we have too many discussion boards, there won't be much to post on the off topic discussion board.


----------



## gn1g (Jul 2, 2006)

I         agree.


----------



## VelvetRain (Jul 2, 2006)

A new board for this sounds nice. Maybe the admin and mods will listen to our suggestions.


----------



## Blossssom (Jul 3, 2006)

No, no, and no.  The OT board is fine to post your relationship threads.

Thank you.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 3, 2006)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> No, no, and no.  The OT board is fine to post your relationship threads.
> 
> Thank you.



Thank you! We are going to need a board for every day of the week next.


----------



## Blossssom (Jul 3, 2006)

JCoily said:
			
		

> Thank you! We are going to need a board for every day of the week next.



LOLOL!  Okay!

We have enough boards!

After my Y&R discussion board was rejected, I knew the deal!  Heehee!

Just kidding.  I never asked for one.


----------



## firecracker (Jul 3, 2006)

JCoily said:
			
		

> Thank you! We are going to need a board for every day of the week next.


 
  You just might be right Ms. Lady.   erplexed


----------

